# Best price on pergolide/Prascend



## JillA (25 March 2013)

I get Sabria's on line, with a prescription from my vet, and prices are all over the place. Late last year I could get 1mg Pergolide (which he can prescribe because she has been on it since before the Prascend monopoly) for around 60p per tablet. Now the same supplier has it at well over £1. Pergolide is cheaper on that site, at just under £1 (in packs of 100) or I did see some for about 80p in packs of 160. Does anyone know which is the cheapest right now?


----------



## Nuggetsmum (25 March 2013)

Yes, me too please!  I need to reorder and my on-line supplier has gone from 96p to £1.48 since January on 60 tablets.  They also held on to my repeat prescription but they have promised to send it back 1st class.


----------



## tango'smum (25 March 2013)

i get mine from vet-medic £136.69 for 160


----------



## Nuggetsmum (28 March 2013)

Thanks's Tango's Mum that sounds pretty good.  Just going to order some now.


----------



## tango'smum (28 March 2013)

Nuggetsmum said:



			Thanks's Tango's Mum that sounds pretty good.  Just going to order some now.
		
Click to expand...

they are the cheapest i have found so far.. my vet wanted £207 for 160 tablets...


----------



## tango'smum (28 March 2013)

tango'smum said:



			they are the cheapest i have found so far.. my vet wanted £207 for 160 tablets...
		
Click to expand...

get them cheaper here too. http://www.manorpharmacy.co.uk/prescription-only-c694/prascend-1mg-tablets-p7677


----------



## Mivvie (4 April 2013)

I have just searched for best price as I need to restock next week my usual supplier prices have gone up from £143 to £147.20 for 160 tablets . Vet medic does 160 tablets for £136.69 so I guess they will be getting my business this time.


----------



## JillA (4 April 2013)

I'm going to get those (£136ish for 160), just waiting for my vet to confirm he can do a prescription for more than 100, he said he couldn't when I was using Pergolide. I don't know what is happening other than someone is making huge profits out of us, less than a year ago I could get 100 pergolide for around £57, and Prascend was way more expensive.
Thanks for your input everyone


----------



## HashRouge (4 April 2013)

I buy mine from the vet atm - so can I just ask them for the prescription and buy elsewhere? Because they definitely don't offer as good a price as some mentioned on here! Surprise surprise 

Also, how do you use the prescription if you buy online, do you have to send it off? Dummy question I know, but I'm knew to this, hence just blindly buying off the vets!


----------



## JillA (4 April 2013)

Hashrouge you have to get a prescription from your vet - some charge, mine charges £14 (greedy whatsists). Then you buy on line from one of the sites, the ones I have used then give you a code no and a Freepost address and something like 5 days to send your prescription to them. As soon as they receive it they send out your meds. I have used ChemistDirect and HealthCounter.com in the past and they both operate a similar system.


----------

